# Moving host, but not email



## ITLogic() (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm looking for some clarification on how to do this, or if it's even possible. I have chaged DNS records to other hosts several times, but have never fooled with MX records. I'm assuming to do what I want, I'll have to modify that.

Currently, I have a site hosted on GoDaddy. I also have email for the site's domain on GoDaddy. The email is accessed with GoDaddy's web based email.

I want to move the host from GoDaddy to hostexcellence. Changing the DNS is simple enough. But, if I'm not mistakes, once I do that, the domain based emails will now go to hostexcellence instead of GoDaddy also.

I want the email to remain on GoDaddy so that the users don't have to change anything. My assumption is that, I must first set the MX record on the hostexcellence to point back to the GoDaddy email. Then change the DNS at GoDaddy to point to hostexcellence.

That way, incoming requests will go to the name server and send the request to the hostexcellence webserver. Any email will do the same, but once it hits the hostexcellence email server, the MX record will rout it back to GoDaddy.

That way the user can log in to GoDaddy email and nothing will change on their end. Is that correct or am I way off?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

An easier way is to get an account with google or live.com to handle your incoming and outgoing emails for your domain. It's simple to do and you get multiple email addresses. This way when you change servers, you don't have to change email. 

I hope this was helpful.


----------

